# Why the intelligent design lobby thanks God for Richard Dawkins



## Scott (Mar 28, 2006)

Why the intelligent design lobby thanks God for Richard Dawkins


----------



## caddy (Mar 28, 2006)

Interesting read. Haven't heard this spin before.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 28, 2006)

hmmm, interesting article - although we would probably contend that it is not a real false dichotomy.

Evolution is at its core a proposal of unintelligent change and origin.

Atheism is at its core a proposal of unintelligent origin.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm going to listen to Alvin Plantinga this Friday night at Covenant College to lecture on Athiesm vs. Evolution. Should be interesting. I'll try to post a summary of it.

http://www.covenant.edu/news/02.13.06.php


----------



## caddy (Mar 28, 2006)

Woa

I should try to make this as well, seeing that I live in Chattanooga!

Thanks for the reminder....



> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I'm going to listen to Alvin Plantinga this Friday night at Covenant College to lecture on Athiesm vs. Evolution. Should be interesting. I'll try to post a summary of it.
> 
> http://www.covenant.edu/news/02.13.06.php


----------



## DTK (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Why the intelligent design lobby thanks God for Richard Dawkins


In his book, _The Blind Watchmaker: Why the Evidence of Evolution Reveals a Universe Without Design_ (W. W. Norton, reissued edition, 1996), Dawkins makes the following comment on p. 1...


> "Biology is the study of complicated things that give the *appearance* of having been designed for a purpose."


 Perhaps this is one reason why the intelligent design lobby "thanks God for Richard Dawkins." Such a statement is clearly an illustration of what the Apostle Paul tells us in Romans 1...


> Romans 1: 18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, *who suppress the truth in unrighteousness*, 19 because what may be known of God is manifest in them, *for God has shown it to them*.


DTK


----------

